# DTD genaue Anzahl eines Elements



## denis7788 (2. Apr 2016)

Ist es möglich in DTDs ein Kindelement, das genau zwei Mal vorkommen soll so zu definieren:


```
<!DOCTYPE vorlesung (dozent, dozent) >
```


----------

